# Photo editing?



## Paul C (Dec 31, 2007)

I have loads of photo's in iPhoto and want to start photo editing, what software would people recommend, I have the Photoshop CS3 demo but it's a lot of money to buy the full version, would I be best going for After Effects or looking at something like Aperture?

Any advice would be appreciated as I know you guys on here know your stuff.

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 31, 2007)

Photoshop if you want the absolute best. Aperture could fit the bill for you for less money (fewer features), but I'd consider PS the best choice overall.


----------



## adcrm (Dec 31, 2007)

Paul; 
   Work it backwards. What will you have when you are finished? Photos you will send to a commercial printer in CMYK color mode or RGB images you will print on your printer, or that you will send out for prints?
   What do you plan to do to these images, simple retouching or will you smear, rub, overlay, get transparent, COB, add vector graphics etc... If so Photoshop is your tool. But you can get an earlier version than CS3 if you must have Photoshop.
   If you're not going to get that deeply into your editing (and since you're just getting started) why don't you start with something simple and work your way up.

A


----------



## MacGizmo (Jan 18, 2008)

If you're not sure you need Photoshop, then you absolutely don't need it. Try Adobe Photoshop Elements 6.0 when it's released in a few months. Or, try Pixelmator now ($50). Both are excellent.

Aperture isn't a photo editor (even though it has SOME photo editing capabilities). It is however, an excellent all-around product for semi-pro and pro photographers.


----------



## priji (Jan 28, 2008)

Photoshop is the best for doing these things, Fireworks to I guess. I am not an advanced user of Photoshop, but some people say that Fireworks is just like it and even better. Just go to filter and change it to sketch.


----------

